# Professional Make-up



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

So my friend is getting married, and is desperately seeking a good make-up artist for her wedding, on the insistence of her mother-in-law. She is looking for someone who is good at doing Western style make-up: natural, fresh and not overdone. She just fished describing an interestingly hilarious story of her most recent attempt at finding someone, who despite her cries for natural looking make-up still ended up making her look like a prostitute! No offense, but while Egyptian women have a way of pulling it just doesn't look the same on westerners....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

moni said:


> So my friend is getting married, and is desperately seeking a good make-up artist for her wedding, on the insistence of her mother-in-law. She is looking for someone who is good at doing Western style make-up: natural, fresh and not overdone. She just fished describing an interestingly hilarious story of her most recent attempt at finding someone, who despite her cries for natural looking make-up still ended up making her look like a prostitute! No offense, but while Egyptian women have a way of pulling it just doesn't look the same on westerners....




I have never seen anything but this look Your friend would be better putting her foot down now and saying she will do her own make up.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

there is someone by my house and if you show her a picture of what you want she understands. I hate tons of makeup and she knows it. For an engagement party I told her to calm down and she did. PM me if you would like to meet her.


----------

